# Cuba = Friends now??



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Obama: I had blunt discussion with Raul Castro

Sarcastic title by the way


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, what is the latest run down news on cuba? I caught a quick glimpse of something going on yesterday, but missed out.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Canada facilitated the whole process  You're welcome lol


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

so does this mean we can get Cuban cigars now? :shock:


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Look at you  lol



TorontoGal said:


> Canada facilitated the whole process  You're welcome lol


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

50 years is a long time hold a grudge. Especially since Cuba was a pawn in the Soviet's plan.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Vacations to Cuba for Canadians are about to get a lot more expensive now.


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

survival said:


> so does this mean we can get Cuban cigars now? :shock:


They will just be called "cigars" now.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

oh yea!!!


TorontoGal said:


> Vacations to Cuba for Canadians are about to get a lot more expensive now.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Its still a military dictatorship so don't know what supposedly changed.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, all is forgiven. Lol


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Good Point!



HuntingHawk said:


> Its still a military dictatorship so don't know what supposedly changed.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Its still a military dictatorship so don't know what supposedly changed.


You're right, except their military is non-existent, many are doing organic farming (new popular thing that has taken off) and working in hotels. The only thing to fear is a raging sunburn.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Cuba is allied with N Korea. It is failing as a country, and could be said to be on the ropes. So now Obama wants to bail it out, by opening it to normal trade relations???? Why not just wait a few more years, let the government collapse and then begin free trade. 
Anything that Obama wants or does, I look for the worst and I haven't be disappointed yet.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Obama is f*cking up this country


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> You're right, except their military is non-existent, many are doing organic farming (new popular thing that has taken off) and working in hotels. The only thing to fear is a raging sunburn.


Not only do the military folks work at the hotels..they own the hotels. Its a nice cash cow for them. Fidel and Raoul say thanks to the Canadians..eh? lol

Focus on Cuba


----------



## Riot (Feb 1, 2014)

I see this as another attack on Russia. While the ruble is down, Cuba is looking for a more secure partner like the dollar. 
America sees it as a chance to pull some influence over Cuba from Russia. Kinda of kicking Russia while they are down. 
Obama has just poked the bear again. I truly believe that's the real agenda behind this.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Free healthcare. Come on over.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> You're right, except their military is non-existent, many are doing organic farming (new popular thing that has taken off) and working in hotels. The only thing to fear is a raging sunburn.


 Cuba has been and always will support Socialist terrorism . Do not make a mistake of thinking Cuba is harmless. They are very active in terrorism and training terrorist .
Obama gave Cuba all it wanted and got nothing in return for the Cuban slaves.


----------



## Riot (Feb 1, 2014)

It's been a good week to be a tyrant. 
American progressives in Hollywood surrendered to the North Koreans 
Now Obama surrendered to the Cubans 
America-0
Socialism-2.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Canada facilitated the whole process  You're welcome lol


 So now when a zazillion Cubans wash ashore wanting refugee status,welfare & healthcare, we can blame Canada. Are the Canadians pissed becaure of the Ketstone pipeline stall, or what?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> So now when a zazillion Cubans wash ashore wanting refugee status,welfare & healthcare, we can blame Canada. Are the Canadians pissed becaure of the Ketstone pipeline stall, or what?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Well the other 50 year old policy was not working!!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

My prediction, within the next year Cuba becomes our 51st state.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

There's 2 things Cuba has to offer:
Cuban Cigars and their Infamous Cuban Whores.
I have only experienced the cigars.
Wish list the other one....


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

50 year dimwitted boycott that doesn't stop other countries from trading with cuba. Lets just annex the pitiful little island and force them to make iPhones for us. No wait, slaves are cheaper in China.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> There's 2 things Cuba has to offer:
> Cuban Cigars and their Infamous Cuban Whores.
> I have only experienced the cigars.
> Wish list the other one....


Baseball Players


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TG said:


> You're right, except their military is non-existent, many are doing organic farming (new popular thing that has taken off) and working in hotels. The only thing to fear is a raging sunburn.


I heard that they keep trying to sneak into Florida in order to take advantage of our social services. That is something to fear...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Baseball Players


Ok but I am not interested in "trying"one of them.


----------

